# Hindi/Punjabi: I need to go to Gopal Nagar



## gpuri

Salaam/Namaste,

I need to know how to say "I need to go to Gopal Nagar" in Punjabi and Hindi.

Shukriya.


----------



## Qureshpor

Punjabi:

1) maiN gopaal-nagar jaaNRaa chaahuNdaa vaaN. (I want to go to Gopal Nagar)

2) maiN gopaal-nagar jaaNRaa chaahnaa vaaN.

3) maiN gopaal-nagar jaaNRaa chaahnaaN (Here chaahnaa and vaan have become fused into one another)

I'd go for the third option. It seems to take the least amount of effort!


----------



## marrish

4) maiN gopaal-nagar jaaNRaa ai? QP SaaHib?


----------



## Qureshpor

^ tusiiN vii jaaNRaa chaahuNde o? be-shak jaa'o!

4) is certainly another possibility. It can imply two things.

a) I want to go to Gopal-Nagar

b) I have to go to Gopal-Nagar


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> ^ tusiiN vii jaaNRaa chaahuNde o? be-shak jaa'o!
> 
> 4) is certainly another possibility. It can imply two things.
> 
> a) I want to go to Gopal-Nagar
> 
> b) I have to go to Gopal-Nagar


asiiN taaN jaa ke aa'e aaN, la_hor shai_hr 'ch ik mohallaa ae, Gulaab Devii aspataal toN duur na'iiN ae, par ik 'aarii fer jaaaNR nuuN jii chaahuNdaa ae.

Why not ''I need to go'' as the OP wishes it to have?


----------



## gpuri

Thankyavad.

I want to listen to how punjabi sounds... I can listen to hindi on Google Translate but they dont have a punjabi option. Do you know of a similar program like Google translate that can enable me to type in english or punjabi and then listen to understand how to say the phrase?


----------



## marrish

gpuri said:


> Thankyavad.
> 
> I want to listen to how punjabi sounds... I can listen to Hindi on Google Translate but they dont have a Punjabi option. Do you know of a similar program like Google translate that can enable me to type in English or Punjabi and then listen to understand how to say the phrase?


As far as I am concerned, I don't think the world has reached this level of refinement and advancement that you can listen to Punjabi sounds as you type them. I have provided you with one link that does. I gather that you live in Melbourne, there are bound to be some Punjabiphone immigrants whom you can ask for help, it is better to have human contact than machine-produced sounds.

Oh sorry, I forgot to add that this forum has yet another rule. Correct punctuation and capitalization.

I love your Thankyavaad! It is just perfect amalgamation of English, Punjabi and Hindi! How do other friends think about it?


----------



## gpuri

haanji, there are thousands


----------



## tonyspeed

gpuri said:


> Salaam/Namaste,
> 
> I need to know how to say "I need to go to Gopal Nagar" in punjabi and hindi.
> 
> Then after arriving at the destination, I would say 'kithne?' to ask how much. Is this correct?
> 
> Is it ok if I give the address to the taxi or ricksha wala in writing so they can see exactly where I need to go?
> 
> shukriya.




No one answered the Hindi part.

mujhe gopal nagar jaanaa hai

is probably your best bet. "I have to/want to go to gopal nagar".


----------



## gpuri

tonyspeed said:


> No one answered the Hindi part.
> 
> mujhe gopal nagar jaanaa hai
> 
> is probably your best best. "I have to/want to go to gopal nagar".




Many thanks! That's even easier, but I just wanted to know the Punjabi version too out of interest.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> asiiN taaN *jaa ke aa'e aaN*, la_hor shai_hr 'ch ik mohallaa ae, Gulaab Devii aspataal toN duur na'iiN ae, par ik *'aarii* fer jaaaNR nuuN jii chaahuNdaa ae.
> 
> Why not ''I need to go'' as the OP wishes it to have?


*...jaa ke ho aa'e aaN...vaarii..*

Because, here need = want. The "real" need would be expressed with "loR"/"zaruurat".

manuuN/mainuuN gopal-nagar jaaNR dii loR e.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> *...jaa ke ho aa'e aaN...vaarii..*
> 
> Because, here need = want. The "real" need would be expressed with "loR"/"zaruurat".
> 
> manuuN/mainuuN gopal-nagar jaaNR dii loR e.


That's fair enough. I agree, your correction makes it much better, QP SaaHib! I'm sorry I missed it out, as it was late in the night that I typed it.

Re. vaarii-'aarii. The word is of course vaarii as you say, still, maybe not in your idiolect, it is very frequently shortened to 'aarii' or even to 'arii' so I'll remain with that.

I am not convinced by your explanation regarding need equal to want. We actually don't know whether the author of the original post ''wants'' to go there, for example in a situation when he has a choice of destinations, or he ''needs'' to go there because it is the place he is being awaited and there is no other place he ''can'' go.

loR/zaruurat, the ''real'' need, I'd call it a necessity or compulsion.

My intention is to go to Gopaal nagar - perhaps this is equivalent to ''I need to go to Gopaal Nagar''. I'd say _maiN gopaal nagar jaaNRaa (ae),_ or in a totally different way, ''_Gopaal nagar chalo ge?''
_
I think I'm going to get lynched in the public for linking this thread to a certain thread which is concerned with Urdu usage, but please consider the information contained in this post:





tonyspeed said:


> It is interesting to note that the Butt paper suggests tha 'ne' is only used to *express desire and not necessity.* One of the theories is that ne is being inserted to get rid of the overloaded ko "mujhe jana hai" can mean "I want to go" or "I need to go." He claims usage of ne can only mean the former. Would you agree?


* Mrs. Butt is a lady.

I perceive the Hindi contribution in this very thread by TS is along the same lines like my Punjabi suggestion. Is the Hindi suggestion allright or not?


----------



## Wolverine9

^ Where is the 'ne' in _mujhe jaanaa hai_?


----------



## marrish

Wolverine9 said:


> ^ Where is the 'ne' in _mujhe jaanaa hai_?


Well, if you click on the icon after ''tonyspeed'' in the quotation I've imported to this thread, you will be taken to the thread about this subject (ne). In the Punjabi suggestion which I posted above, there is no ''ne'', because simply, Punjabi doesn't use this ''ne'', as has been proven in that thread. The purpose of referencing to the post I quoted is to show that at least in Hindi, _mujhe jaanaa hai_ (no 'ne') can mean ''I want to go'' as well as ''I need to go''. The Punjabi sentence (no ''ne''), according to my limited knowledge, which I'm sure QP SaaHib will come to comment on, is an equivalent of the said Hindi one.


----------



## G.Singh

What is this jaanra stuff? Def. urdu you may get slapped for sounding like a foreigner with that lol. 

The proper way to say it, the 'best way' is: 

Veer Ji/Pain Ji (brother/sister) Main (I) Gopal Nagar (place) Jaana (to go) Chaunda (want to). 

There's many ways to say the words as well. 

View attachment Untitled (3).zip


----------



## Qureshpor

G.Singh said:


> What is this jaanra stuff? Def. urdu you may get slapped for sounding like a foreigner with that lol.
> 
> The proper way to say it, the 'best way' is:
> 
> Veer Ji/Pain Ji (brother/sister) Main (I) Gopal Nagar (place) Jaana (to go) Chaunda (want to).
> 
> There's many ways to say the words as well.
> 
> View attachment 11421


Are you questioning "jaaNRaa"? If yes, we use "NR" to represent the nasal retroflex sound.


----------



## marrish

G.Singh said:


> What is this jaanra stuff? Def. urdu you may get slapped for sounding like a foreigner with that lol.


Can you clarify? Do people get slapped for sounding like a foreigner in your neck of the woods? What does "Def. urdu" stand for?


----------

